# black car....what wax?



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as above i've just bought myself this seat leon FR in black magic, now i've not owned a black car yet but i decided i want a challenge as i know it'll be worth it when its done! just after any advice on what wax to use ... i have the following and ideally would like to refrain from buying anymore

ODK Glamour & Sterling
Obsession Wax Evolution (v1), Zeal & Phaenna
Bouncers Sherbert Fizz & Capture The Rapture
Poorboys nattys pink & white 
BMD Sirius Dark
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet standard and Pro, Purple Haze & Hard Candy
Auto finesse Essence
Auto Perfection Intensify (cherry)
Ogle Wax OCD edition
Soft99 Fusso (dark) p.s its a sealant i know :doublesho
Infinity Wax Light
Angelwax (original one just called angelwax)

heres a photo of it in its current minging state 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm currently a fan of a base of BMD cosmos with Obsession Evolution, the cosmos brings out the flake which your Sirius Dark should do also and the Evolution then adds the gloss and the beading is immense


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

I'd go with fusso as a first and second coat for the sealant protection, then either CTR/Phaenna/Sirius dark as the top coating with another two coats


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm currently a fan of a base of BMD cosmos with Obsession Evolution, the cosmos brings out the flake which your Sirius Dark should do also and the Evolution then adds the gloss and the beading is immense


cheers mike was thinking about either evolution or glamour

my mate left me his Def Wax showedition if i want to try but feels very oily and i feel it could easily be over applied and a PITA to remove


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> I'd go with fusso as a first and second coat for the sealant protection, then either CTR/Phaenna/Sirius dark as the top coating with another two coats


mmmmm maybe was going to try hold of the fusso until november ish time for winter  but may still go for it


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> cheers mike was thinking about either evolution or glamour
> 
> my mate left me his Def Wax showedition if i want to try but feels very oily and i feel it could easily be over applied and a PITA to remove


Show Edition is a great wax, the oils add the gloss and it's very easy to use but as you say it needs to be applied thinly


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> Show Edition is a great wax, the oils add the gloss and it's very easy to use but as you say it needs to be applied thinly


thats it his ibiza fr non metallic paint looks good with it on! i might try it on a panel to see if i like it or not


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just used prima amigo on my black metallic ibiza followed by odk eclipse which left a lovely dark deep finish and you can see the flake nicely, eclipse needs a while to cure though dan reckon 5-10mins max


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> just used prima amigo on my black metallic ibiza followed by odk eclipse which left a lovely dark deep finish and you can see the flake nicely, eclipse needs a while to cure though dan reckon 5-10mins max


you tried either glamour or sterling? whats seat paint like to correct? hard as they say german stuff is? it'll be having a full correction by myself over the weekend along with any niggly bits sorted :buffer:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> you tried either glamour or sterling? whats seat paint like to correct? hard as they say german stuff is? it'll be having a full correction by myself over the weekend along with any niggly bits sorted :buffer:


never used a machine polisher, sorry man  i do everything by hand 
yes i tried sterling a while ago now looked ok actually, you could see the flake nicely but i didnt like it because of the durability, i want longer than 3 months and the finish wasnt as dark as some other waxes like eclipse for example also prima amigo darkened the paint a lot compared to af ultra glaze


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've used glamour and it's a nice wax to use, apply it nice and thin and leave for 10-15 minutes and it does leave a great glossy finish


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is with a layer of glamour on its own on freshly machined paintwork


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Any wax will do - dont get hung up on it - you're not going to notice a huge difference anyway - focus on the polishing


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Blue velvet pro is lovely on a black car.
I have the normal and the pro.
The pro gives it that extra gloss.

I would recommend a glaze underneath.

Alan


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The poorboys nattys black paste wax.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> never used a machine polisher, sorry man  i do everything by hand
> yes i tried sterling a while ago now looked ok actually, you could see the flake nicely but i didnt like it because of the durability, i want longer than 3 months and the finish wasnt as dark as some other waxes like eclipse for example also prima amigo darkened the paint a lot compared to af ultra glaze


No worries man I'll make sure it's perfect mine before waxing haha :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> This is with a layer of glamour on its own on freshly machined paintwork


Loving this Mike think I'm sold on glamour tbf been meaning to try it for a while now! :argie:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Any wax will do - dont get hung up on it - you're not going to notice a huge difference anyway - focus on the polishing


Exactly my main focus will be on polishing and perfecting it! Just wanted something to add the cherry on the cake and give it that bit extra


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoony said:


> The poorboys nattys black paste wax.


Not got that one spoony  seen it around but got too many waxes at the minute to buy any more haha


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Blue velvet pro is lovely on a black car.
> I have the normal and the pro.
> The pro gives it that extra gloss.
> 
> ...


Cheers al! Was going to maybe add a glaze after correction for added gloss depending how I felt would be KKD regloss I use  I love using blue velvet on my performance blue st only got a panel pot of pro I'm yet to try so might give it a go on a panel


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Granted I was using pre release versions of Evolution in this thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=361374&share_fid=5052&share_type=t

but given this car has never been machine polished proper, I'd go Evolution with a glaze underneath.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Any wax will do - dont get hung up on it - you're not going to notice a huge difference anyway - focus on the polishing


yea any wax will do. like this one

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/swissvax/opaque-wax.aspx


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Granted I was using pre release versions of Evolution in this thread
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=361374&share_fid=5052&share_type=t
> 
> but given this car has never been machine polished proper, I'd go Evolution with a glaze underneath.


you got a DW link? works computer doesnt like tapatalk haha!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> yea any wax will do. like this one
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/swissvax/opaque-wax.aspx


Another corker from you fella, yes it is in the prep work but to say every wax is the same is silly as there simply not and then linking to a wax that retails at double what the op already has again I don't understand your mentality sometimes


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> Another corker from you fella, yes it is in the prep work but to say every wax is the same is silly as there simply not and then linking to a wax that retails at double what the op already has again I don't understand your mentality sometimes


hahaha it was a shake my head and look again kinda moment tbf :doublesho i think all the waxes i've got are more than capable of a good finish so i'll see how it goes glamour looks like my weapon of choice if the weather plays ball and holds off the rain of course :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> you got a DW link? works computer doesnt like tapatalk haha!


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361374


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361374


just had a look... thats mega!! to say its had no correction either very good results! you've now thrown my decision to put evolution v1 on 

who'd ever think it would be so hard to chose i wax to put on my car haha!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> Another corker from you fella, yes it is in the prep work but to say every wax is the same is silly as there simply not and then linking to a wax that retails at double what the op already has again I don't understand your mentality sometimes


the majority of the finish comes from polishing, but the lsp also adds to the finish. use the right lsp it will finish the job nicely, use the wrong one and it can ruin it.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> the majority of the finish comes from polishing, but the lsp also adds to the finish. use the right lsp it will finish the job nicely, use the wrong one and it can ruin it.


I'm saying nothing on this one I'm sure someone else can see what I can


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm saying nothing on this one I'm sure someone else can see what I can


or maybe its cant see:lol:


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> This is with a layer of glamour on its own on freshly machined paintwork


Sorry to hijack but are those red alloygators or just tape? Loving the all black with a touch of red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

TYPH3OUS said:


> Sorry to hijack but are those red alloygators or just tape? Loving the all black with a touch of red
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just rim tape


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a metallic black Porsche 981 Boxster S. I bought it in December and did a full correction over the winter time. Once corrected I used Carpro essence on black Hexlogic pads then followed up with two coats of CQUK and a coat of Gyeon Booster. 
It is f**king amazing. The car is a hoot to drive too!
It is my weekend toy, but so easy to keep clean, which is important on black which can look dirty, just by reversing it out the garage.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> Was just rim tape


Anybody else laugh out loud when they read this?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Anybody else laugh out loud when they read this?


i thought it was part of the rim design lol


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolfgang Fuzion. The End

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion. The End
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Fuzion on black


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i had a feeling fuzion could be mentioned 

went with glamour in the end 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5162885&postcount=31


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i had a feeling fuzion could be mentioned
> 
> went with glamour in the end
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5162885&postcount=31


 Glamours good not a patch on fuzion imho.Smells lush though


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

That Focus looks stunning.

I know its not a trendy LSP, and pretty old school. But i recently used Meguiars NXT 2 on our Black Magic Ibiza, and this gave some of the best results I have seen, not as glossy as a lovely carnuaba based wax, but really clean and sharp looking. Try it over Meguiars No.7 Show Car Glaze - improves it further still.


----------

